

BioMotionLab – Demo - yashness
http://www.biomotionlab.ca/Demos/BMLwalker.html

======
bd
Here is a WebGL version, with skeleton mesh:

[http://www.biomotionlab.ca/Demos/webgl_walker/webgl_walker.p...](http://www.biomotionlab.ca/Demos/webgl_walker/webgl_walker.php)

It works quite nicely on mobile (Android Chrome and iOS 8 Beta Safari).

------
michaelmachine
Really amazing how we can easily understand the form and motion from a few
moving points. This other demo is really neat as well
[http://www.biomotionlab.ca/Demos/scrambled.html](http://www.biomotionlab.ca/Demos/scrambled.html)

------
bsenftner
This is very familiar. Did this use to be a desktop application?

